# Perculating coffee pot question.



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an old 40's model wearever aluminum coffee pot. How much coffee per amount of water should I use in it? Also how long should it perc? I think it is a 12 cup. I either get weak coffee or motor oil when I have tried it.


----------



## win280 (Sep 27, 2011)

We usually fill the perculator cup about 1/4-1/3 full and fill the water up to the botton of the pour spout. Once it starts perculating turn the temp down so that it doesn't boil over but continues to perk. The longer it perks the stronger the coffee. We usually let it perk for 3-5 minutes.Ours is a smaller 6 cup perculator,but the ratios should be the same.I think the ratio is 1 teaspoon coffee per 4-6 ozs water.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks I have the smaller one also


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 27, 2011)

The old time publications recommend 2 spoons per cup. Do not boil it!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 27, 2011)

I love perculated coffee ...


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 28, 2011)

2 Tbl Spns per cup of water, use course ground coffee.  Less if it's strong roast beans.  

Percolate for about 5 minutes.  Until the coffee color looks right in the 'bulb' (the glass know @ the top). 

Don't over heat the water.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks I always thought it took longer than that.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 29, 2011)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Thanks I always thought it took longer than that.



Once it's up to a rolling boil percolating, it just doesn't take very long.  5 mins should be fine.  Watch for the right color.


----------



## GMORE (Sep 29, 2011)

I fill mine about 1/3 to 1/2 full (I like it strong), then fill with water to the bottom of the pour spout.  Once it starts perculating I just go until the color gets right usually about 5 to 10 minutes depending on the grind of the coffee and how fast it is perculating.  Turn the heat off and let sit for few minutes to let the coffee finish up dripping into the pot and to let any loose grounds settle. If you grind your own at the grocery store, there is usually a perculator setting.  I find that the grind I like best is between the perculator and drip setting.  Makes me want a cup just thinking about it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 29, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> 2 Tbl Spns per cup of water, use course ground coffee.  Less if it's strong roast beans.
> 
> Percolate for about 5 minutes.  Until the coffee color looks right in the 'bulb' (the glass know @ the top).
> 
> Don't over heat the water.





VisionCasting said:


> Once it's up to a rolling boil percolating, it just doesn't take very long.  5 mins should be fine.  Watch for the right color.



love perc coffee.    make it at home sometimes just because.

Two above posts are correct, you can tell by the color and the smell.  When it smells right, it usually is.  

Also, nothing wrong with pouring out  just a sip and tasting it.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 29, 2011)

Also, take the grounds basket out of the percolator as soon after you quit perking it as you can.  Oils in the coffee will drip out after the water is gone and are bitter.


----------



## aligator (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried a Frence Press coffee maker?  The taste of perked coffee but no waste.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 4, 2011)

I use the maxwell house 12 cup filter packs in my campfire perc....makes for easy transport and clean up when camping...just leave the grounds in the pack, and its premeasured for 10-12 cups.  I usualy perc it for 7-10 minutes over the fire, or 5 minutes on the coleman...and then set it on hot coals for the rest of the morning...


----------



## win280 (Oct 4, 2011)

aligator said:


> Has anyone tried a Frence Press coffee maker?  The taste of perked coffee but no waste.



No, but we have been known to put the coffee in a sock and put it in a pot of boiling water to make coffee.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 4, 2011)

aligator said:


> Has anyone tried a Frence Press coffee maker?  The taste of perked coffee but no waste.



Yup.  French Press is a great way to make a cup-o-joe.  Just don't let it steep too long or it gets bitter.  Easy alternative to campfire coffee though.

Ever use a pour-over-brewer?  I picked some of them up in Costa Rica for about 5-cents each.  Basically just cheesecloth  around a wire loop.  Heat water and pour it over grounds in the p-o-b as you hold that over your cup.

This is a fancy version:
http://coffeegeek.com/guides/howtouseapourover


----------



## duckbill (Oct 5, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> love perc coffee.    make it at home sometimes just because.




I do the same thing.  Especially when I'm stuck at home wishing I was at camp.  I break out the coleman stove and pretend I'm in the woods.
Practice makes perfect anyhow


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 5, 2011)

No wrong answers above! I love perkolator coffee too! I make it on my stove a few times a month. I like to 2 spoonfuls per cup of water myself. Makes me feel like I am in camp, too!


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 8, 2011)

Since French Press came up, I'll throw this in the mix.

If you have not tried a Aerobie Aeropress coffee maker, it is well worth a look and the $25 cost.   Pretty much indestructible, small, and makes a outstanding cup of coffee with the only requirement being a source of hot water (just shy of boiling in the 195* range is perfect).  And you don't need to keep applying heat once it's hot.  You can make espresso through "americano" depending on how you make the final mix.

Here is a review.  I bought mine when I had the travel trailer and loved it.

http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/004326.php

Here is CoffeeGeek's review of aeropress made coffee

http://coffeegeek.com/resources/noteworthy/aerobie


----------

